# I'm back from my Mother/Daughter trip. It was wonderful!



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 4, 2018)

The trip my daughter planned for me was fantastic! Such beautiful scenery in New England and many memories from when I was a kid traveling around with my Mom and Dad.

We went to Acadia National Park in Maine which was breathtaking. The weather was perfect and we stopped at many overlooks and hiked a bit also. We had some rain on 2 other days but visited many antique shops. I wasn't in the market to buy, but it was such fun looking. I think my daughter was getting a bit tired of me pointing out items my Grandma and Mom had in her kitchen. You know you are old when you find things you have in your own kitchen as well.

I was not impressed with Bar Harbor. So very  commercialized and so crowded. We walked a bit but soon left for less crowded areas. 

When we left, the heat wave was beginning to hit the New England states. I could never have walked as much as we did in that intense heat. Of course the best part of the entire trip was having my daughter all to myself. We chatted until our throats went dry. It ended all to soon. 

Our last stop was at the Bennington Monument in Vermont. I had found a photo my Mom took of me in 1953 sitting on a bench in front of it. It was still there. Now I have a photo of myself 65 years later sitting on  that same bench. Seems to be a lot more of me on that bench the second time around. lolThat is my daughter sitting on the log in a maple sugar house.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 4, 2018)

Ohh that's lovely Ruth, fancy getting the photo at the same place 65 years later, how wonderful...you have some great memories 

I've just got back from 2 weeks in Southern Spain visiting my only daughter too... great time.. we went Parasailing while we were there as well...


----------



## Lara (Jul 4, 2018)

Ruth! I loved reading all about your trip and seeing the beautiful photos you took! 

You look so wonderfully fit and beautiful! Must be all that hiking...I'm impressed

And to have shared all that with your daughter, having her "all to yourself" is priceless.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 4, 2018)

Welcome back Ruth. Glad you had such a good time. Your pictures are beautiful.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 4, 2018)

Ruth, welcome back!   It's wonderful to have such a close relationship with your daughter, glad you both had a great time!  I love the past and present photo of yourself!   Both you and your daughter look beautiful, such nice scenery too, thanks for sharing!


----------



## terry123 (Jul 4, 2018)

Welcome back!  Great pics.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 4, 2018)

Ruth I was so glad to see your photos and hear of your fun time with your daughter! I used to camp at Acadia State Park, and I like Mount Desert Isle very much. Yes, Bar Harbor is a real tourist trap, but there's a fudge shop there (or was) that made incredible fudge in a giant copper cauldron in the window.

I loved seeing your childhood photo and your now photo on the same bench. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 4, 2018)

Sounds like a great trip, Ruth.  Enjoyed your pics.


----------



## Pam (Jul 5, 2018)

Lovely photos, Ruth and I enjoyed reading about your trip.  Nice to have mother/daughter time.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi Ruth,welcome back,thanks for sharing the pictures,glad you&your daughter had a wonderful time together. I love the picture of the Vt mountains,never get tired of looking at that beautiful state Sue


----------



## jujube (Jul 5, 2018)

What a wonderful trip! Glad you had such a good time.


----------



## DaveA (Jul 5, 2018)

Wonderful photos that brought back memories from my childhood.  My folks and I visited Mt. Desert Isle back in 1946, the year after the close of WWII.  You could finally buy tires and gas wasn't rationed which hadn't been the case during the war.  Good tires or not, we had a flat in the parking lot on Mt. Desert and I recall my dad not being a "happy camper" as he had to unload the trunk to get at the spare.  Also around that same time period, we visited the Bennington Monument.  I was 13 at the time and have never returned to either location as an adult.

We weren't too far away from you folks when you were in Maine.  At that time, my wife and I were at our daughter's cottage over on the New Hampshire side of Maine, in Brownfield.  We enjoy our annual visits spent in that State. My avatar is a view from the front porch of the cottage.

So glad to hear of the great time you had with your daughter. No matter how old we and our kids get to be, any time spent with them and their families is precious and not to be missed.


----------

